# Port O Potty Blind Buil



## Klesak1 (Aug 29, 2012)

Had a handicap port o potty sitting on the side of my parents house for a couple of years. They let the grand kids use it as a fort. We decommission them and normally convert them over to deer blinds. They last forever are super cheap to make a bigger blind. This one has been sitting our for 6-7 years now because it was an extra and we never needed anymore blinds. So I decided I want to get out of the tree stand and move into a more comfortable blind. I have my windows cut, I just finished blacking out the inside and painting the outside today. All that's left is to put plexiglass on the windows and padding and carpet. And get her moved out. I ordered 20 7.5' long plastic vines that I am going to put on the sides as extra camo. It will be put into. A big patche of vines and should be hard to see once done! I will post pics when I get it out into its final resting place. My only worry is that it isn't high enough. Plan on getting a ozone machine to cover scent but I am still iffy on how well it is going to work scent wise. I usually hunt 15' up.

Pic before









Pic after









Inside pic when I was blacking it out


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

You have anymore big or small?


----------



## Klesak1 (Aug 29, 2012)

Nope that was the last one. We had 4 total 3 gun blinds and this one. You could contact water management or somewhere like that. And ask if you you could pick up one of their retired portolets. All you do is take out the pot and plywood the hole up and you have a stand that will last generations. We have some on our place that are probably 15+ years old. Never done any maintenance to them


----------



## chris33 (Feb 23, 2006)

Very cool.


----------



## Capt. Bobby Hill (Mar 30, 2010)

*Cool*

Very interesting, my question is what all do you cut and plywood up? Typically those things are half a floor and half is raised up with the hole. Do you cut out the entire raised section or just cover the hole and leave the ledge?


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

I'd just leave the crapper in there for my morning 'movement'. :cheers:


----------



## Klesak1 (Aug 29, 2012)

Bobby Hill said:


> Very interesting, my question is what all do you cut and plywood up? Typically those things are half a floor and half is raised up with the hole. Do you cut out the entire raised section or just cover the hole and leave the ledge?


The ones we have had the whole raised plastic part riveted into the walls and we jus took the rivers out and removed the entire piece then added plywood to the already framed floor


----------



## bighrt4 (Oct 26, 2012)

Too small on the inside for me. I'm not a fan.


----------



## SpecTakleLure (Jul 8, 2011)

That's a no ****ter there. I'm guessing being a handicap that it is a larger version than the average size. Good luck and shoot straight!!!


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Now that is a stinking cool blind there. LOL Congrats!


----------



## Klesak1 (Aug 29, 2012)

It is plenty big enough to draw a bow back and go from window to window at full draw


----------



## HawgTied (Oct 8, 2012)

And when the deer aren't moving, you can entertain yourself with the creative artwork and poems that sometimes decorate the interior!


----------

